# CAI for my '06 SER?



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just bought my car about a month ago, and absolutely love it. I was wondering if any mods are out for the '06s yet... The CAI for the 05 looks to be the same, but I know sometimes on different model years the manufacturer makes minor changes, so I didn't know if anyone had purchased an intake for an '06 yet, and if so, which one? Also, what other mods, if any, are available for the '06s so far? Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mikey7182 said:


> I just bought my car about a month ago, and absolutely love it. I was wondering if any mods are out for the '06s yet... The CAI for the 05 looks to be the same, but I know sometimes on different model years the manufacturer makes minor changes, so I didn't know if anyone had purchased an intake for an '06 yet, and if so, which one? Also, what other mods, if any, are available for the '06s so far? Thanks in advance for any info


there are many mods for it.. most of the regular 3.5 2004+ parts will fit the se-r except for brake components.. if you're getting a cold air intake go for the nismo one.. it should give you the most HP gains.. but be careful because i heard the MAF goes with the nismo one.. or you can also go injen... I have then injen one.. and i love it.. i was going to go for the nismo.. but i personally did not like that shit... good luck.. 
www.stillen.com
www.customenterprise.com
www.racinglab.com
www.nissanperformanceparts.com
www.mossyperformance.com

check those out.. you'll find lots of crap


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the Injen CAI are really nice and top notch quality.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nismo is the best performance wise, however my MAF went out twice on mine, not really sure if it was caused by the CAI.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys  I have seen an AEM CAI for sale...? Anyone know if they're any good? I heard that Nismo is the actual manufacturer, but not sure if that is true or not. Also, the JET ECU Upgrade... anyone done this on an 06 yet, or know if it will work? I found it on customenterprise.com. I was thinking about starting off with that and the CAI... I'd hold off on the ECU, but I'm more than likely not going to heavily mod it, so I wouldn't need a custom tune for, say, Nitrous or forced induction. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

mikey7182 said:


> thanks for all the info guys  I have seen an AEM CAI for sale...? Anyone know if they're any good? I heard that Nismo is the actual manufacturer, but not sure if that is true or not. Also, the JET ECU Upgrade... anyone done this on an 06 yet, or know if it will work? I found it on customenterprise.com. I was thinking about starting off with that and the CAI... I'd hold off on the ECU, but I'm more than likely not going to heavily mod it, so I wouldn't need a custom tune for, say, Nitrous or forced induction. Any help would be appreciated


You've actually got it backwards, Nismo is made by AEM, not AEM made by Nismo, but that doesn't really matter. The last I heard, technosquare was in the process of a SE-R ECU reflash, but I stapped watching it when I got rid of my Altima. There is a thread about it somewhere in theis section. Just do a search in here for a few keywords, and it should come right up.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks  I was actually going to say that Nismo was made by AEM instead, but I didn't want to sound retarded... so much for intuition! haha


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mikey7182 said:


> Thanks  I was actually going to say that Nismo was made by AEM instead, but I didn't want to sound retarded... so much for intuition! haha


lol...yeah its made by aem.. i would find out about technosquare... not jet..


----------

